

How To Start and Run a Mastermind Group - sparknlaunch12
http://www.lifehack.org/articles/productivity/how-to-start-and-run-a-mastermind-group.html

======
sparknlaunch12
Would like to hear from anyone who has been part of a mastermind group. How
did you find the right people? Did you benefit?

